# giardia positive!



## moonwalkpuppy (Feb 27, 2010)

I got Dare's results, and he's positive for giardia. I was told to wipe his tush with a baby wipe whenever he goes, which I was doing even before he was diagnosed. The vet will have his medicine for us soon.

I know the parasite does well in cold, wet weather. Guess how the weather suddenly became? Uhg.

Does anyone have any tips or ideas that would help me at all? I haven't dealt with this before, so any advice would help. He doesn't have vomiting/the runs/any other symptoms. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Make sure he takes all of his meds.......may have to take more. Is there any other dogs in the family? You may ask the vet about that if there is. Good luck to you!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Apparently it can be passed between dogs, cats, and people, so make sure you're being careful too so you don't become infected! Leila tested positive for the immunoresponse but didn't show any cysts in the sample but I've still been paranoid ever since because cysts don't shed in every sample...at least you have a definite diagnosis can just treat and be done with it!


----------



## moonwalkpuppy (Feb 27, 2010)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Make sure he takes all of his meds.......may have to take more. Is there any other dogs in the family? You may ask the vet about that if there is. Good luck to you!


Thank you, and no, Dare is our only dog.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You just got Dare, didn't you? He probably came with giardia from his breeder. Did you get a health guarantee? Giardia can be stubborn to get rid of and I'm sure you've already had some vet bills. I'd let your breeder know.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry your pup has this disease. I hope he can recover soon. By all means protect yourself - get some disposable gloves and wear them when you pick up after your baby. If you don't know how to properly remove the gloves have someone show you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The puppy could have gotten it from his mother, you might want to let the breeder know. If this was the case, she'll have to disinfect the entire area where she keeps her dogs. I believe another way of getting it is for the pup to drink standing water like from a puddle. Get him on the meds ASAP and keep your pup clean. Good luck.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> You just got Dare, didn't you? He probably came with giardia from his breeder. Did you get a health guarantee? Giardia can be stubborn to get rid of and I'm sure you've already had some vet bills. I'd let your breeder know.


She got him from a pet shop right? Just remind your parents that this is expected with pet shop pups so they shouldn't be surprised if he get's sick(or sicker in the future), it was their choice to get a pet store pup.  

But that being said, he should be fine with his meds, just make sure he get's all his shots before he goes anyplace where other dogs have walked so no risk of him getting any sicker. Thank goodness he has an owner like you in his life.


----------



## moonwalkpuppy (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I went for the free puppy report link somewhere in these forums to find out more about his breeder. Shes off somewhere in Missouri. Not sure if I can get much contact info, but I'll try. My parents have some sort of awesome health guaruntee from the store he's from (Please see the "new puppy owner but UUUGH" thread) but she has the papers hidden safe somewhere so I can't look at them at the moment. I called the store's manager and told her he had this parasite. I think my mother will call the manager herself to discuss it further. Thankfully my parents don't mind paying for the medicines, and we'll be switching to a closer vet office soon where we get discounts, since my friend's mother works there.


----------



## moonwalkpuppy (Feb 27, 2010)

ilovemymaltese said:


> She got him from a pet shop right? Just remind your parents that this is expected with pet shop pups so they shouldn't be surprised if it get's sick, it was their choice to get a pet store pup.
> 
> But that being said, he should be fine with his meds, just make sure he get's all his shots before he goes anyplace where other dogs have walked so no risk of him getting any sicker. Thank goodness he has an owner like you in his life.


You're sweet  He came with all his shots done. I TOLD them this would happen :smilie_tischkante: lol


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

moonwalkpuppy said:


> Thanks everyone. I went for the free puppy report link somewhere in these forums to find out more about his breeder. Shes off somewhere in Missouri. Not sure if I can get much contact info, but I'll try. My parents have some sort of awesome health guaruntee from the store he's from (Please see the "new puppy owner but UUUGH" thread) but she has the papers hidden safe somewhere so I can't look at them at the moment. I called the store's manager and told her he had this parasite. I think my mother will call the manager herself to discuss it further. Thankfully my parents don't mind paying for the medicines, and we'll be switching to a closer vet office soon where we get discounts, since my friend's mother works there.


Oh, dear. I didn't realize he was a pet shop puppy. Giardia is very common in puppy mills because of the unsanitary conditions. It can be tough to get rid of as the dog can continually be reinfected.

Here's a good link for you:

Giardia

Do you know the breeder's name? If he is a pet shop puppy from Missouri he definitely came from a puppy mill. If you don't feel comfortable posting it publicly, send me a pm and I'll see what I can find out about his breeder.


----------



## moonwalkpuppy (Feb 27, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Oh, dear. I didn't realize he was a pet shop puppy. Giardia is very common in puppy mills because of the unsanitary conditions. It can be tough to get rid of as the dog can continually be reinfected.
> 
> Here's a good link for you:
> 
> ...


Thanks! It's a woman named Tammy Graham.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

moonwalkpuppy said:


> Thanks! It's a woman named Tammy Graham.



I found her on the USDA "puppy mill" list:

http://www.prisonersofgreed.org/ListA2006.pdf

It looks like her facility, Cedar Ridge, has been inspected several times, but the reports aren't available online anymore.



Tammy Graham
DBA: Cedar Ridge
06-02-2006
01-24-2006
02-15-2005
 
Tammy Graham is on the list from petshoppuppies.org so apparently they have a report on her already. I'd try to contact them again.

http://www.petshoppuppies.com/new_page_4.htm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I forgot to add that you can request copies of the kennel inspections directly from the USDA through the Freedom of Information Act.

USDA - APHIS - FOIA Request Fees

Tammy Graham d/b/a Cedar Ridge holds license #43-A-3962


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Inspector Marj is on the job!olice: How I've missed you and Maggie on SM!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Awwwww I am so sorry to hear that Dare has this. I hope he feels better soon! 
Keep us posted on how Dare is doing. He is fortunate to have you to take care of and love him!!


----------



## HarleysMom2 (Dec 28, 2011)

The lady Tammy Graham lives in Kirksville, MO & I unfortunetly bought a 4mo old (maltipoo) dog from her 2 weeks ago that I found out today when I took him to be fixed has a heart murmer & enlarged heart. When we contacted her she said he prolly needed more "iron in his diet" a BS answer. We did our research & thought she was a reputable breeder. Guess not. She has changed her kennel name a couple of times. Anyway she can now be found at Missouri Dog Breeder Small Dog Designer Breeder Puppy Breeder Puppies For Sale We are trying to figure out where to report her too & how.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

HarleysMom2 said:


> The lady Tammy Graham lives in Kirksville, MO & I unfortunetly bought a 4mo old (maltipoo) dog from her 2 weeks ago that I found out today when I took him to be fixed has a heart murmer & enlarged heart. When we contacted her she said he prolly needed more "iron in his diet" a BS answer. We did our research & thought she was a reputable breeder. Guess not. She has changed her kennel name a couple of times. Anyway she can now be found at Missouri Dog Breeder Small Dog Designer Breeder Puppy Breeder Puppies For Sale We are trying to figure out where to report her too & how.


Oh bless your heart and I hope your baby gets better real soon. It is so hard doing research, but I did learn so much from here. Praying for you and your baby.


----------



## HarleysMom2 (Dec 28, 2011)

allheart said:


> Oh bless your heart and I hope your baby gets better real soon. It is so hard doing research, but I did learn so much from here. Praying for you and your baby.


Thanks all heart. The vet said that there si a VERY small change he could outgrow the enlarged heart, but it is unlikely. Oh well we knew she was a puppy mill, but fell in love with Harley & just didn't care. Felt like we were rescuing.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, many think they are rescuing but, in fact, by purchasing their pups you help insure the parents will continue to live in those conditions and breed more unhealthy pups. I know it's difficult to walk away, but education teaches us hard lessons and we need to do the right thing. I would report them to the BBB if nothing else. You can also file a RIP OFF report, I believe.


----------

